# Questions bout sugru and building grip



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok.....right handed shooter

Me and the new bow are really close to getting along really well. But my bubble just doesn't want to cooperate with me at all.

I didn't have this issue ever before but the bubble wants to run to the right. I was running one back bar and the bubble would bury right.

I tried adding weight lower on the riser with very little help.

So I put v bars on, it's close now but I have considerably more weight on the right side. The bubble still wants to run right every now and then.

What I notice on the pro edge is the cage is slimmer br my index finger knuckle. I think if I build that area up some and molded it my inside of index knuckle would help the bow get back over, would also cause some resistance etc.

Now finally my question on sugru....... Does it come back off clean when I go to sell it? I gave an anodized bow

Any other thoughts on the issue above. I'm really not sure I want to run a single bar on the opposite side, just because it's pretty odd......lol


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Comes off clean with just a little effort.
Very easy to work with.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

????? Most have the bubble left... Odd... Riser grip wide giving to hand pressure torqueing bow?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah first for me. Very narrow grip on the pro edge


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

i know this is pretty fundamental, but have you tried, turning your hand more out ?.....(more than typical 40-45 degrees line of knuckles) my Supra, shoots best for me when it is sitting just about in the crotch of the thumb and thumb pad.. my index finger knuckle being high enough that I can just feel the bottom fletch barely touch it on the shot most of the time. the turn of the grip into the shelf on the Supra, is fairly tight and up really high under the shelf. so the hand gets right up tight under the shelf.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Yeah first for me. Very narrow grip on the pro edge


Garceau, I have experienced what your going thru when I picked up a PCE when switching from a Dominator. The larger radii at the throat of the grip and the curved grip face make for a big adjustment when coming from a flat back grip face with small corner radii. What helped me was watching how the pros gripped their PCE's and adopting a version of that that works for me. A wrap of grip tape and gripping very high helps a lot, along with finding the firm spot between the thumb pad and lifeline. The grip change was large enough to help me "get along" with the Hoyt and still works on my PSE. I have unused Sugru as I was going to "fix" to top of my PCE grip but chose not to (so far).


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm really not looking to completely re do my grip. Just for the fact of trying to keep it simple.

You can see from this pic that the thumb side and index finger side aren't symmetrical. I will first build up the finger side to make it a little more similar and see I'd that helps.









This is looking at the front of bow.....so think opposite


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No pic..........


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sonny?

Lol, didn't take the first time


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I gotcha. If you have a more upright grip, then adding material above your finger makes sense. Maybe experimenting with a few layers of duct tape first will give you a good idea of how much material to add. Now I'm gonna have to try that on my bow tonite...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

If your hand is in the proper position, you would need a little more clearance on the finger side of the grip. Perhaps you just have a natural cant? If so this could be addressed by shimming the sight mount. I myself have quite a natural cant and shim my sight quite a bit to get a natural level.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

EPLC hit the nail on the head. Is your bubble set for this new bow? Might be fighting an unnecessary battle...


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I kick the bar out to the side a bit on the back bar leveled it right up.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Was hoping was just an axis issue but it's squared.

Sasquech - the direction of the bubble with single bar I can't get it in close enough.

I built up the grip with some grip tape will see tomorrow


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well - tried a bunch of different stuff over the weekend to include V - Bars but really didn't care for them on a crowded line. Wont be an issue for outdoors - 

I built up the area of the grip that I thought needed a little help to work with my hand and will see tonight how it turns out - taking longer to set up than I ever expected.

















I hope that once it hardens I can shape it or do any fine tuning I need to. If I feel it is imparting torque that I don't want - it will come off and to step 2 we go.

Which may just be a slight modification with my grip - or significant changes in my bar set up.

Will know more tonight -


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, the Sugru takes about 36 hours to fully cure. Once it is hard, you can actually take a dremel to it and sand off a little to get the shape and size that's needed--or use a utility knife if you're really steady and need a larger chunk removed...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I will be honest - I am really fighting finding a grip that is working on this bow.

My Alpha elite which is so similar - I didn't have this issue. there must be something subtle in this grip that's just a little different.

It is driving me bonkers - gotta get my head outta my arse and get this settled quickly so I can move on with it already and get to some consistency.


----------



## motoman202 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there anything wrong with adjusting the 2nd axis on sight to make bubble sit level. I know I have the same issue and this is what i've done. Not sure if it's the correct fix or not.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Just wondering, why not just run one bar on the right side instead of v bars?

changing bows myself, I found I needed to move my side bar in a LOT...almost straight back. But then again, the new bow has nothing in the "finger side" of the riser.


----------

